# multicorn 2013



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello all so another season is here.. So here are our expected morphs so far.. 
Please have a look and contact me with any questions. Be patient for replies as it is a hobby...! 

Amel tessera
Caramel tessera
Butter tessera
Striped tessera
Caramel striped tessera
Diffused tessera
Fire tessera
Pewter tessera
Charcoal tessera
Bloodred tessera (old school phase) 
Hypo bloodred tessera (old school phase)
Sulphur tessera
Amel motley tessera
Cinder tessera
Hypo cinder tessera
Ultramel tessera
Extreme okeetee tessera
Okeetee tessera
Snow tessera
Anery tessera
Hypo diffused tessera het lavender
Diffused tessera het lavender
Striped amel tessera
Snow tessera (freckled mating)
Diffused tessera het piedsided
Butter tessera
Amber tessera
Butter stripe tessera

Other morphs

Auratum
Auratum motley
Amber diffused vanishing stripe (line bred)
Amber vanishing stripe 
Caramel vanishing stripe
Diffused vanishing stripe
Aztec 
Diffused piedsided

Many others maybe produced these are ones we have eggs for already..!
Numbers available will depend on how many I keep for myself. I cant help it :whistling2:

Mandarin locality rat snakes 

AXANTHIC vietnam locality
Hunan locality
Sichuan locality
Vietnam locality


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Feb 6, 2008)

Busy,Busy,Busy !!! Nice List Mate look forward to seeing some of those outcomes :mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see some of these morphs. :mf_dribble:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

Pics as soon as you have hatchlings please 

You know you want to keep them all and then send some of them on a holiday to rugby  :lol2:


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

That is a great collection of corns! I would love to see the differences in colour and pattern in locality types for the mandarins. You may be able to break my love of royals!!:lol2:

Pictures would be great!


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

crazeemaz said:


> Pics as soon as you have hatchlings please
> 
> You know you want to keep them all and then send some of them on a holiday to rugby  :lol2:


Hi Maz
hahaha I like your thinking but they prefer spain to Rugby they told me :lol2:


----------

